# Pseudocorynactis



## JoeT (Jul 11, 2010)

I just found several of them in my tank. Opinions? I think I might keep them, as it looks nice.


----------



## JoeT (Jul 11, 2010)

I suppose it could be a pseudocorynactis anyways

Heres the best pic i could manage:


----------

